# Cost of Playstation 2



## techtronic (Nov 30, 2006)

What is the cost of PS 2 in India ?

I read in a website that Sony has reduced its price from $149 to $129


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 30, 2006)

6.5K.....differs form place to place ....

PLEASE DO SEACRH BE4 U POST


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 30, 2006)

Rs.7,450 for a modded PS2 in Mumbai.


----------



## satyanjoy (Apr 9, 2007)

What will be latest cost of a PS2(old/new,slim version)


----------



## outlaw (Apr 9, 2007)

7 k in kerala.......


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

7,300 in MP for Slim version and 9,500 Hdd version.


----------



## gangadhar (Apr 10, 2007)

7200 in Vijayawada(Andhra Pradesh)With Modded Chip.And The Same Model Is 6400 In Chennai (Mount Road)


----------



## satyanjoy (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for the price updation.
which version is better>>
1.HDD
2.Slim line

Also please mention the latest model available (SCPH XXXX)?
Is there any issue with any specific model available here in India?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2007)

6,500 in Bangalore


----------



## napster007 (Apr 11, 2007)

dude if u want to a good ps visit palika in cp in new delhi. they will give u a modded ps2 for 6000.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Apr 11, 2007)

1) PS2 Modded + 1 controller - 6.5 K
2) 8MB Mem card - 700
3) Extra controller - 250-350

That's it!  Now - Game ON!


----------



## faraaz (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a PS2 yesterday in Bangalore's National Market for 6850, bundled with a memory card for a discounted price of Rs. 500...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the difference b/w PS2 and PS2 modded?


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 12, 2007)

PS2 plays all orginals tittle only, which cost around 2k (latest one's)
PS2 modded can play even the 50 rs DVD games stuff..


----------



## faraaz (Apr 13, 2007)

In fact, I was using a backed up copy of my FFX dvd in ISO format with PCSX2 on my computer..(the original DVD is 4 years old and way too scratched to be read in a regular PS2)...so I just re-burnt it on a blank DVD and it works beautifully in my new PS2!! I tried playing it on the PC but nothing beats kicking back in my Lazyboy and playing it on TV...

So yeah, back to the topic...modded PS2's are the way to go!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2007)

PS2 slim having some few problem hanging and adding hard disk


----------

